# No clients can join domain, or ping it.



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi all,
I have a server I just set up as a DC. It can ping every device on my network, it has internet access as well as everything else on the network. But none of the other devices can ping the DC, hence they also cant join the domain. I gave the server and each client a static IP, and changed the DNS to point to the DC. The firewall is disabled on the server, the router, and I also disabled it on one of the clients to see if that was the issue, but still no avail. Its running Windows 2003 x64 enterprise, the clients are all running 7, except one that has 2008 (not R2, just 2008). I am new with setting up networks like this, I am going to school for it next semester but I wanted to see what I could figure out on my own, and this has me stumped at the moment.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Can you provide us with the static IP and subnet mask of the server and one of the clients?


----------

